# Picked up this nice pint.



## deenodean (Aug 12, 2016)

Slight amethyst with a little whittling . Does anyone have a metal lid for it ?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 12, 2016)

These come in two sizes of mouth opening, what's the measurement on yours?


----------



## deenodean (Aug 12, 2016)

2.5" rim to rim, 2.5/8" over the rim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2016)

Lids are a bit difficult to come by but they are available. They are sort of like an ECONOMY lid.
Jim


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Jun 16, 2017)

Common American jar !!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 19, 2017)

Danny, I have some lids for the wide mouth version, but not this one.  If you're still looking for a lid for it, Dave Rittenhouse (he has an ad in the back of the Redbook) makes repro closures for these and many other jars.  Give him a call and you can decide if it's worth the expense for a repro closure for you.  The point is, it may be a fairly common jar, but you should do with it what makes YOU happy.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 21, 2017)

Thx guys...Tammy, I mite just check out Dave's prices..


----------

